# Schwingenlager Tuning Gemini



## Slickwhip (25. Juli 2004)

[email protected] all, @AnthonyXIV

Beim mittlerweile dritten tausch meiner Schwingenlager beim Gemini sind nun in den Lagerringen die Löcher ausgerissen. Nun möchte ich neue Ringe selber nachbauen. Diese Teile möchte ich selbst fertigen und sollte nun von irgendjemand da draußen erfahren ob es sich bei den Gewinden um Metrische oder Zöllige handelt. Ich hab irgendwie nix passendes gefunden. Werde da ringe aus Titan einbauen.
Wer kann mir helfen....?


MFG Slick


----------



## Liwi (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo , Geminibesitzer !

Bei mir wurde es bisher nur einmal getauscht  ( Gleich bei Bergwerk in Pf selber " umsonst !!!!!!!!" ).
Leider machen sich nun schon wieder Geräusche am Schwingenlager bemerkbar, ( Kurbeln fetten , Innenlager fetten beim Einbau , Kettenblattschrauben säubern und leicht gefettet eingebaut , Sattelstütze gereinigt und mit etwas Fett versehen , Ritzelpaket abgezogen und Nabe und Paket gereinigt,neue Buchsen aus Rotguss angefertigt da Alubuchsen zu leicht
ausschlagen ) ,und ich werde vermutlich nicht umhinkommen wieder einmal alles neu zu lagern . 
Nun meine Frage an die Bergwerker

Was kosten die Lagerschalen bzw. das komplette Lager ?
Werkzeug  für den Lager aus/einbau habe ich mir inzwischen selbst gebaut, dran hängt es also nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (26. Juli 2004)

Moin Liwi und Slick,
ich interessiere mich für Euer Werkzeug zum Lagerausbau. Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben, wie ich es baue oder woher ich so etwas bekomme? Es muß wohl so eine Art Stirnlochschlüssel sein, oder? Habt Ihr vielleicht auch ein Foto von dem Werkzeug und ausgebauten Lager? Ich würde mich sehr über Hinweise freuen!
UKW


----------



## Liwi (26. Juli 2004)

Hi !

Zunächst einmal das Werkzeug zum Lagerausbau..........
das mit dem Stirnlochdingenskirchensschlüssel ist meines Erachtens richtig.#
Das Werkzeug kann oder konnte man nüber Bergwerk kaufen , war mir zu
 teuer , da hab ich mal schnell auf der CNC Fräse was selbst gebastelt.


----------



## Slickwhip (26. Juli 2004)

Also mein Werkzeug sieht so ziemlich genauso aus.... nur einfacher   
Vorsicht noch mit Links und Rechtsgewinde der verschiedenen Ringe.

Wegen den Gewindegrößen vermute ich mal M43 x 1. Ist zwar keine gängige größe, aber wird schon schief gehen. Oder weiß jemand die genaue größe...


----------



## Slickwhip (26. Juli 2004)

Lager gibts mit Glück bei Ebay oder bei einer SKF oder FAG Vertretung.
KOsten fast nix.


----------



## Liwi (26. Juli 2004)

Hi !
 " Kosten fast nix " ??????
Dann geh mal Lager kaufen...............habe mir damals beim ersten Wechsel auf Verdacht ein Lagerpaar gekauft.......wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt sollten es damals um die 60 DM gewesen sein.
Was die Lagerschalen anbelangt würde ich dann doch gerne mal in einem technischen Handel nachfragen , es könnte sich dabei sogar um ein Normteil
handeln , wie schon geschrieben " Könnte " !


----------



## UKW (27. Juli 2004)

Moin Liwi und Slick,
danke fürs Bild, sieht professionell aus. Noch zwei Fragen:
Mit welchem Drehmoment sind die Ringe angezogen? Und zweitens: Welcher der Ringe hat Linksgewinde? Nehme an der in Fahrtrichtung linke, oder?
Vielen Dank!
UKW

P.S. Die Lager sind soweit ich weiß Normlager, Abmessungen müßt ich nachschauen.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (27. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all, 

so eine Montage sollte von vornherein bei oder zusammen mit einem Bikehändler gemacht werden. Die äußersten schwarzen Lagerschalen sollten stets im Hinterbau verbleiben, denn die sind fest mit Loctite eingedreht worden. Bei Problemen und Ersatzteilfragen könnt ihr euch auch bei Ralf aus der Werkstatt melden: 07231 601001
Eine Explosionszeichnung gibts jederzeit von mir!
Der Preis für einen kompletten Lagersatz liegt bei ? 94,50.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Liwi (28. Juli 2004)

@toni

bei euch , in Pforze , wurden damals aber auch die Lagerschalen mit getauscht !
Allerdings wurden vorher von mir die Lager getauscht und das knarzen nahm 
trotzdem kein Ende .

Kette rechts


----------



## UKW (30. Juli 2004)

Moin Anthony,
kannst Du eine Explosionszeichnung hier reinstellen oder mir PM zuschicken?
Vielen Dank
UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (11. August 2004)

Hatte hier shon mal beschrieben wie der Tausch geht. Die 2 Lager 61805-2RS kosten bei SKF zusammen 35. Ich weis aber nicht ob es verschiedene Ausführungen des Schwingenlager gibt, vielleicht kann jemand aufklären. Den Schlüssel hab ich auch selbstgemacht, weil es bei uns weit und breit keinen Händler gibt der den hat. Mein Gemini hat noch nie geknarzt und hat jetzt so 16000 Km und etliche 100.000Hm gefahren.
Gruß
RICO


----------

